# Dear highway drivers:



## Laurie (Aug 26, 2012)

The left hand lane is the PASSING lane. It is NOT the, "I'm going to drive parallel to the car next to me and do the same speed" lane. Nor is it the, "I just feel like driving over here" lane. 

There really is no need, when coming up on a turn around, to slow down to fifteen miles BELOW the speed limit because you think there may be a cop in there. Do the speed limit, it's a no brainier.

That big eighteen wheel truck, the one you keep trying to squeeze past on the right, CANNOT merge back over to the right if you continue to attempt to pass in the wrong lane. They WILL move out of the passing lane when they have a clear, safe spot to do so.

Sincerely,
Tired and frustrated commuter


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

Bad day on the commute?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh man. I second all this. I dont understand people and the.driving madness. It drives me vrazy.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

How about the folks who decide to change several lanes all at once or cut folks off when they pull back in from passing? Or another favorite of mine is when a sign tells you the lane ends in a mile, move over *now*, so folks have got to run that lane until the last second and then madly try to fit back into the traffic causing even more delays. Or the motorcycles who don't think they need to live by the same rules of the road as the rest of the drivers, just because they can "squeeze" in between the other vehicles?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2012)

Bwah! Don't get me started.

There does seem to be a huge lack of common sense and common courtesy going around.

Whats interesting is that people will make poor driving decisions while in the big cities, but these same drivers seem to suddenly remember the "rules of the road" once they get "out of town".


----------



## terryo (Aug 27, 2012)

I 95?? Unbelievable!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 27, 2012)

I drive pretty fast(much too fast and fuel inefficient according to the hub) so I am usually in the left lane. I love when people try to dance around through other lanes to try to get around me even though I am going as fast as I can based on traffic speeds. Then if they can they want to merge in front of me.... like if a place opens up to to faster I wouldn't want it for myself?
Then at least once a week I have a little car that tries to road rage me when I wont let them cut me off or some other unknown reason. I usually just laugh at them when they are acting a fool. What is wrong with people these days? I am glad it's not just me that sees this. I think I get more of it because people can't see over or around me very well.


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2012)

Laurie said:


> The left hand lane is the PASSING lane. It is NOT the, "I'm going to drive parallel to the car next to me and do the same speed" lane. Nor is it the, "I just feel like driving over here" lane.
> 
> There really is no need, when coming up on a turn around, to slow down to fifteen miles BELOW the speed limit because you think there may be a cop in there. Do the speed limit, it's a no brainier.
> 
> ...



OMG, What is wrong with those kinds of people? I complain about those kinds of drivers all the time. Especially the first one. 





Jacqui said:


> How about the folks who decide to change several lanes all at once or cut folks off when they pull back in from passing? Or another favorite of mine is when a sign tells you the lane ends in a mile, move over *now*, so folks have got to run that lane until the last second and then madly try to fit back into the traffic causing even more delays. Or the motorcycles who don't think they need to live by the same rules of the road as the rest of the drivers, just because they can "squeeze" in between the other vehicles?



OH, that irks me to no end. They are the ones that causes the big back ups in the construction zones, 



Tom said:


> Bwah! Don't get me started.
> 
> There does seem to be a huge lack of common sense and common courtesy going around.
> 
> Whats interesting is that people will make poor driving decisions while in the big cities, but these same drivers seem to suddenly remember the "rules of the road" once they get "out of town".



Oh, see I find the people that don't usually drive/live in the big city, the worst and least courteous. At least on my drives home to Northern Michigan.

Omg, this thread got me started. I could go on and on also


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL, Road rage!


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> LOL, Road rage!



Ha, ha, My husband found a test for road rage, whether you had it or not. I failed
. 

I should find it and send it to Laurie. I think she might fail too. Actually, a whole lot on here might


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Road rage!
> ...





I have it, just control it! LOL!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

I only dream of the stuff I would like to do back to others, but I would not do it. Okay once in a great while I do verbalize or show a finger, but not the physical stuff I would like to do to some of those folks.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 27, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...





I have it too which is why I have to drive something large 
I have rammed no one yet.. this thread cursed me tonight on the way home. I was behind at least 5 cars in the left lane going 10 to 15 mph below the speed limit.


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I only dream of the stuff I would like to do back to others, but I would not do it. Okay once in a great while I do verbalize or show a finger, but not the physical stuff I would like to do to some of those folks.



I sure hear ya. My "the finger" fingers are crooked, I fly them sooooo much. . My husband hates it when I flip them off, they are always on his side LOL he thinks they are going to do something and it's his side I do just have to let them know how stupid they are. I can't do stupid drivers, I mean it is a car that can kill if your stupid. I have always dreamed of having a car revamped with sharp objects that comes out with a push of the button and punctures idiots tires


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL you all sound like my bf. Its funny to see how upset he gets, but being the passenger I see why he would get upset. As a driver im always on a motorcycle so im long gone before the slow crazy drivers affect me. Dont get me wrong I follow the rules of the road. ive had PLENTY of jerks motorcyclist that ride my bum, cut me off and split lanes. 
I hate to say it but the girls in the Tampa Bay area are TERRIBLE drivers!!!! The Asians ones are the worst. Dunno if they are tourist or not but its just not right when they cut across all the lanes out of no where and stop dead in the middle of the road so they can get to the upcomming turn lane so they dont miss their turn..... I like to think they are so I can forgive them. Its funny that I'm a saying this because I am a girl and I'm Asian hahahaha. But from my experience on a motorcycle and in a car, every time someone is driving bad or going at odd/slow speeds its always a girl. If they are racing around its a guy lol


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 27, 2012)

Q said:


> LOL you all sound like my bf. Its funny to see how upset he gets, but being the passenger I see why he would get upset. I hate to say it but the girls in the Tampa Bay area are TERRIBLE drivers!!!! The Asians ones are the worst. Dunno if they are tourist or not but I like to think they are so I can forgive them. Its funny that I'm a saying this because I am a girl and I'm Asian hahahaha. But from my experience on a motorcycle and in a car, every time someone is driving bad or going at odd/slow speeds its always a girl. If they are racing around its a guy lol



oh, don't get me started on Florida drivers.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 27, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Q said:
> 
> 
> > LOL you all sound like my bf. Its funny to see how upset he gets, but being the passenger I see why he would get upset. I hate to say it but the girls in the Tampa Bay area are TERRIBLE drivers!!!! The Asians ones are the worst. Dunno if they are tourist or not but I like to think they are so I can forgive them. Its funny that I'm a saying this because I am a girl and I'm Asian hahahaha. But from my experience on a motorcycle and in a car, every time someone is driving bad or going at odd/slow speeds its always a girl. If they are racing around its a guy lol
> ...



HAHAHA you gotta love the lost tourist and the bucket load of old people


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

You have no idea how many bruises I have gotten either falling out of bed or almost falling out of bed, because brakes had to be slammed on to not hit vehicles doing stupid stuff. Most often they seem to be cars. I can't say I have noticed that bad of drivers in Florida compared to some other places.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 30, 2012)

This happened at the gas station I usually get diesel at on my way to work at least weekly.  Why that woman got out of her vehicle is unknown to me. Reminded me that I need to make it a practice daily to pull my gun from the lock box and put it in the seat holster while in transit.. it's a sad sad world out there these days 

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/1...tacking-woman-at-farmington-hills-gas-station


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been verbally assaulted by two people (separate times) who got out of their car to come yell at me, the first time a older man thought I was gesturing at him and he came up to my car and actually tried to open my door and demanded that I open my window. Thank god my door was locked but I was so scared. People are nuts. The second time was a woman. After that I vowed that I would call the cops if that ever happened again.

It's scares me to think what he would have done if he had gotten my door open


----------



## Masin (Aug 30, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I drive pretty fast(much too fast and fuel inefficient according to the hub) so I am usually in the left lane. I love when people try to dance around through other lanes to try to get around me even though I am going as fast as I can based on traffic speeds. Then if they can they want to merge in front of me.... like if a place opens up to to faster I wouldn't want it for myself?
> Then at least once a week I have a little car that tries to road rage me when I wont let them cut me off or some other unknown reason. I usually just laugh at them when they are acting a fool. What is wrong with people these days? I am glad it's not just me that sees this. I think I get more of it because people can't see over or around me very well.



Exactly, I drive fast, I'm guilty of that for sure. But apparently not as fast as I should seeing as how I'll get tailgated on I-95 etc all the time. If I'm going 85+ how much faster do you need to go? And if I'm going that fast it means the roads are open enough for it which means there is plenty of room to pass!!!
I like to smile and wave when they rage at me :/

Another issue I have, while I know some of you might do it is flashing your lights telling me to move. If I'm going 20 over, I think just fine where I'm at :[



Jacqui said:


> How about the folks who decide to change several lanes all at once or cut folks off when they pull back in from passing? Or another favorite of mine is when a sign tells you the lane ends in a mile, move over now, so folks have got to run that lane until the last second and then madly try to fit back into the traffic causing even more delays. Or the motorcycles who don't think they need to live by the same rules of the road as the rest of the drivers, just because they can "squeeze" in between the other vehicles?



Ha, I was just talking about this get over now post yesterday!
I straddle the merging lane and my lane and refuse to let cars do the "laaaaast second!!!!" in traffic. Granted its on side streets when it's slow or interstate when we're at a stand still. 



shellysmom said:


> oh, don't get me started on Florida drivers.



Some of us have racing in our blood and drive fast and efficiently!!
Then some of us are lost Canadians or senile old people....

I pride myself on my driving here in FL, even from FL to NY, yet drove into Boston and had an anxiety attack, haha. Unfamiliar territories and a lot of weird street directions etc ugh loved the place though!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 30, 2012)

Masin said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > How about the folks who decide to change several lanes all at once or cut folks off when they pull back in from passing? Or another favorite of mine is when a sign tells you the lane ends in a mile, move over now, so folks have got to run that lane until the last second and then madly try to fit back into the traffic causing even more delays. Or the motorcycles who don't think they need to live by the same rules of the road as the rest of the drivers, just because they can "squeeze" in between the other vehicles?
> ...



 When I come to such a situation, I always hope another semi will be next to me. Then I will join with him/her to make a block. As a semi driver, not only do I find this irritating, but it costs me money. See most drivers get paid by the mile, but we also have a clock we have to run of our time. We are limited to how many hours we can be driving (even if sitting still in traffic) each day and a total for the week. I think if we all respected each other, showed courtesy and treated the other driver how we dream of being treated, we all would get to our destinations not only faster but in a much better frame of mind.


----------



## Masin (Sep 6, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> When I come to such a situation, I always hope another semi will be next to me. Then I will join with him/her to make a block. As a semi driver, not only do I find this irritating, but it costs me money. See most drivers get paid by the mile, but we also have a clock we have to run of our time. We are limited to how many hours we can be driving (even if sitting still in traffic) each day and a total for the week. I think if we all respected each other, showed courtesy and treated the other driver how we dream of being treated, we all would get to our destinations not only faster but in a much better frame of mind.



I was just talking with my partner about this! My cousin is a truck driver as well and I get high blood pressure just thinking about time constraints, check ins etc dunno how you guys do it.


----------

